# Another project almost finished.



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2020)

Finally got around to updating the sink for our bathroom. Wife has wanted another vessel sink since the renters made off with the original.  Built the top out of red cedar and put the urethane to it. Not quite finished yet as the cabinet was not the color it was supposed to be.  Wasn't about to wait another 3 weeks for a different one, so, this one will get either painted or stained.  
So, what color do you think would make that cabinet blend in with the woodsy decor?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 15, 2020)

What beautiful work you did! The top is just lovely and the shape and color of both the bowl and faucet is dramatic to be sure.  I would paint the base cabinet a high gloss black and contrast all the "woodsy decor" instead of giving into it and "blending in".  It could be stunning and worth your hard work with the whole project. I'd love to see the finished product.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 15, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I would paint the base cabinet a high gloss black and contrast all the "woodsy decor"


Totally agree

Black will make the cedar pop

Thing is, the entire room will be involved......

Forgive the crude mock up;




Great work, BTW


----------



## old medic (Jul 16, 2020)

very nice.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 16, 2020)

Love that faucet.  Very unique.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 16, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> What beautiful work you did! The top is just lovely and the shape and color of both the bowl and faucet is dramatic to be sure.  I would paint the base cabinet a high gloss black and contrast all the "woodsy decor" instead of giving into it and "blending in".  It could be stunning and worth your hard work with the whole project. I'd love to see the finished product.


Agree completely. It would really highlight your unique sink and look even more stunning.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Totally agree
> 
> Black will make the cedar pop
> 
> ...



Perfect.    crude image or not, that black is definitely the answer.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> What beautiful work you did! The top is just lovely and the shape and color of both the bowl and faucet is dramatic to be sure.  I would paint the base cabinet a high gloss black and contrast all the "woodsy decor" instead of giving into it and "blending in".  It could be stunning and worth your hard work with the whole project. I'd love to see the finished product.



Thank you. After seeing Gary O's mock up, you people are spot on... Black it will be.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 16, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Black it will be.


Of course, you'll now need to provide pics of the finished article...….


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Of course, you'll now need to provide pics of the finished article...….


Will do.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2020)

Change the plastic clothes hamper for a natural woven material or wicker basket.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 16, 2020)

Black........Perfect choice.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Change the plastic clothes hamper for a natural woven material or wicker basket.


I agree RR..
This one would fit there better though. You can order it from "The Container Store"


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

We'll _*help *_you design it...We'll *help *you choose other items to go with it.....

But we will _not help _you to pay  for it!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2020)

While we're spending your money   This shower curtain would complete the look. Here's the link..https://society6.com/product/charco...ign=2426&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2020)

Black bath towels would be a good idea for the "look" ALSO
This is fun spending your $$$.  Like any project, one thing always leads to another.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> While we're spending your money   This shower curtain would complete the look. Here's the link..https://society6.com/product/charco...ign=2426&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organicView attachment 113899


That is a cool shower curtain. But I was thinking more of white cotton lace and white towels. Maybe a green plant somewhere.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

I was thinking, that _*IF *_the room is just too small for a significant black item (being dark)

and in addition,  especially _*if *_your _wife_ prefers beige or some other light color, then we would all accept that as well! 

Though, please do check with us first, before making any changes to it!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, please do!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2020)

Is the bathtub pink or does it just look that way in the picture? Pink and black looks great together. How about this shower curtain?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

@Kayelle 
Is someone standing behind that curtain?  

Are you certain they're not?  
In addition to the shadow of a pair of large eyes, I think I see 2 small round.....feet!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 17, 2020)

Waiting  for up dated pictures.


----------

